# Nation's league 2020/2021



## Costello (Oct 8, 2021)

Both France-Belgium and Italy-Spain were awesome matches of football.

So relieved France won! Belgium has the SEUM @Satangel @tj_cool  
Once again all my belgian friends must kneel before the French King ha ha ha
"I don't care about football" will not be accepted as an answer!

Hopefully France-Spain will turn out great too.
Who's going to win?


----------



## Costello (Oct 11, 2021)

soooo France won ! but... WTF? the second goal was clearly offside. 
The refs justified their decision by saying the defender touched the ball, but since when does that cancel an offside position?
I feel Spain was cheated and honestly it really ruins the pleasure of the win. 
I would prefer an honest loss rather than an unfair victory like that


----------



## Flame (Oct 13, 2021)

waste of time this tournament.... Varane got injured because of it


----------



## AmandaRose (Oct 13, 2021)

Flame said:


> waste of time this tournament.... Varane got injured because of it


What it's a great tournament Scotland would have never been at the Euro's without it lol.


----------

